

This one's for the nerds: 'traceroute 216.81.59.173' - sparshgupta

This one's for the nerds: 'traceroute 216.81.59.173'
======
ColinWright
In case this doesn't get many upvotes or comments, you'll probably be
interested to know that it's been submitted quite recently. Here's the search
to find some of the items talking about it:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=traceroute](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=traceroute)

And here's the major, but by no means the only, discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5192656>

------
NicoJuicy
Yeah, and you have to add more hops ;)

